
Top Cybersecurity and DevOps Trends for 2020 - WrightStuff
https://insights.dice.com/2019/12/09/5-top-cybersecurity-devops-trends-2020/
======
Mizza
Listicles don't belong on HN, please.

------
intpx
where on earth does he get the figure that there are only 101k (32% growth =
35500 new jobs) cybersecurity jobs? in US federal space if you want any upward
mobility you need to know as much if not more than your CISSO about infosec
and hold certs or degrees. Red team Blue team type jobs may be few and far
between but the tenets of the field are going being upstreamed to all
operations, development and even management jobs in all technology fields. I
know electrical engineers working on ancient serial networks that are pen-
testing and hardening industrial control and defense systems.

------
SeekingMeaning
> Ignore the campaign rhetoric, but stay for any lessons imparted by some of
> the best hackers in the world. A lot can be learned from them; politicians,
> not so much.

Sad but true...

